

Redesigning the Uber Surge Pricing Screen - bmull
http://startingup.me/post/15141134089/redesigning-the-uber-surge-pricing-screen

======
dotBen
UX problems aside, the surge pricing idea is creates fascinating window into
the true perceived value of the service. To give an example, Uber would
normally be ~$35 from the party I was at last night in SF's Mission to my
home.

With a 6.25x multiplier in place it would have been just under $220. There is
just NO WAY I'd spend that to go 2 miles to get home. But obviously some
people were prepared to, and that must be _golden_ information for Uber in
terms of future pricing planning.

I also wonder whether that could be used in other pricing scenarios, such as
SaaS, where if some level of (artificial/real) scarcity could be put in place
you could see how much people are really prepared to pay for your service.

